# double exposure for the ae-1



## TysonJoseph (Apr 21, 2007)

hi guys,


i've got myself a canon ae-1 program and i really really want to try to take some doulbe exposure pictures but i have no clue on how to do it with this camera. i know it involves having to wind the film back.
thanks


----------



## NEPats37 (Apr 21, 2007)

i have an a1 and im pretty sure its the same.  first you take the first picture then right next to the advance lever there is a little button you slide to the left.  advance the film after you do this like you normally would, except this time the film will not move. then take the other picture.  you can actually do this as many times as you want. just make sure you compensate the exposure.  if you do double exposure youll need to cut the exposure reading in half.


----------

